# Christmas Greetings.



## Michael. (Dec 20, 2013)

.



.​


----------



## Pappy (Dec 20, 2013)

To all my friends on the forum:


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 20, 2013)

*Wishing all a Wonderful Christmas and the Happiest New Year ever.
*


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 20, 2013)

*From Florida*


----------



## That Guy (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 20, 2013)

*Merry Christmas 

*


----------



## TICA (Dec 20, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all of you!   I'm so glad I found this forum and really look forward to logging on every day and reading what everyone is interested in, doing for the day and the jokes make my day.


----------



## Anne (Dec 20, 2013)

Wishing you all the best this Holiday Season!!!!! 

View attachment 3949


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 20, 2013)

_*Wishing all members of the Seniors Forum a very Happy & Safe Christmas *_


----------



## Michael. (Dec 20, 2013)

.

 

.​


----------



## Casper (Dec 20, 2013)

_*Wishing everybody here a Very Happy Christmas and a Wonderful New Year also....




*_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2013)

_*[SUB]WISHING EVERYONE AND THEIR FAMILIES A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS!
[/SUB]*_


 ​


----------



## Michael. (Dec 22, 2013)

.

 

.​


----------



## Knightofalbion (Dec 22, 2013)

Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## Fern (Dec 22, 2013)

Merry Xmas everybody, 
I'm going to Tauranga to see our daughter & her family, it's been 12 months so will be good to see them again.


----------



## Reen (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Michael. (Dec 24, 2013)

.

Doing the rounds again



.​


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas Eve....


----------

